# 29 gallon, vertical, Oophaga/Ranitomeya oriented enclosure



## Eruantien (Dec 23, 2014)

Below is my modest, 29 gallon vertical enclosure. It was originally built/designed with a pair of O. pumilio in mind, that is, until I realized that the price tag associated with them is quite ridiculous. Then switch gears to a potential pair of thumbnails.. specifically Ranitomeya variabilis, as they are seeming close in terms of needs.. but who knows. . I might save up. My bite in cost might also result in a lower cost for others in the future. 


It is freshly planted as of last Saturday evening. Much growing and filling in to do. The tank is already over planted as is (kind of the plan). But we will see where this leads me. I am months away from frogs anyway.

I have only planted bromeliads in this tank. Also, all of the plants are Neoregelia hybrids as far as I know, please feel free to correct me if I wrong.

Plant list is as follows..

12x N. 'Chiquita Linda'
2x N. 'Janet Sue'
2x N. 'Grace's Avalanche'
1x N. 'Mouser'
1x N. 'Tiger Cub'
1x N. 'Wild Tiger'

Criticism, thoughts, ideas... all are welcome and please enjoy.


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

My opinion too many broms and too close together


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

I agree, you should spread out the broms some. It looks like very little light is reaching the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Y0urbestfriend (Jan 31, 2014)

the viv looks amazing to me


----------



## Eruantien (Dec 23, 2014)

Agreed, there isn't much light that reaches the bottom, however, part of it is an illusion.. there is more light at the bottom than what is shown. Reason being.. I took the photos with my phone. because the focus point is closer to the top, it adjusted and dimmed the lighting, so there was not a major glare closer to the top from the lights. There would be enough light to grow a low light plant, in the front half portion of the terrestrial space.. other than that.. not enough light for something else.


Also, most of the light is being blocked by the piece of wood that the front and center broms are tied to, on top of that, the N. 'Wild Tiger' blocks a fair amount of light as well and the N. 'Janet Sue' above it.

I have had previous issues with getting alot of light to the lower reaches of this tank previously as well.. even with less plants blocking, or taking some of the light up top. I will post a few more pictures once I get home to show this as well as some of the hardscaping. To show you what I mean. 

thank you for the responses.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Personally I like all the broms. VERY NICE selection.


----------



## Eruantien (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you. .

I stumbled upon Bromeliads 'n such, a small company out of Florida. That is where I grabbed the majority from, except three of the Chiquita Linda mother plants.. The more green, and less speckled of them are from, Neherp's.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Bromeliads n such is a badass place. I order my broms from there too. Keep it a secret 😝


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eruantien (Dec 23, 2014)

Agreed!!! There plant quality is pretty high, with highly customer focused processes. In terms of getting you the best quality plant that they can. With a good selection of plants as well.

They also work with the guys from Tropiflora, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Eruantien (Dec 23, 2014)

whoops... their*


----------



## Luke-O-Melas (Dec 20, 2014)

I am in the process of putting together a tank for my R. fantastica. I can only hope it turns out as good looking as yours!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

If you don't have any pants at the bottom, the light doesn't need to reach it anyway. I like the arrangement. There's nothing wrong with starting with several inches of leaf litter just to get things going.


----------



## Eruantien (Dec 23, 2014)

Luke-O-Melas said:


> I am in the process of putting together a tank for my R. fantastica. I can only hope it turns out as good looking as yours!


Wow, that is quite the compliment... Thank you.


----------



## Eruantien (Dec 23, 2014)

epiphytes etc. said:


> If you don't have any pants at the bottom, the light doesn't need to reach it anyway. I like the arrangement. There's nothing wrong with starting with several inches of leaf litter just to get things going.


That is kind of where I am at.. I am personally not too concerned with plants being closer to the bottom, for a few reasons. 

thank you.


----------



## Justin144 (Sep 13, 2014)

Viv looks SWEET i love it ! Good job


----------



## Eruantien (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Eruantien (Dec 23, 2014)

The below couple of pictures are of this tank before, the final product that is shown above, which show a couple previous arrangements that I had set up.


This is with 2x T8 fluorescent tubes and a single halogen daylight bulb










This is with an 20-24 inch LED fixture.. (planning to upgrade to the Current Usa Satellite pro +)


----------



## Eruantien (Dec 23, 2014)

I then proceeded to rip the tank apart.. I was not happy with it at all.

Please pardon the quality of the pictures, the glass was not clean, and there are a few glares...


----------



## Eruantien (Dec 23, 2014)

begin planting...


























finished, with the new broms planted...











The rest are up top.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Pum babies galore! Nice tank!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

lookitsadam said:


> I agree, you should spread out the broms some. It looks like very little light is reaching the bottom of the tank.


Doesnt seem to be any plants down there so is being dark an issue?


----------



## Eruantien (Dec 23, 2014)

eos said:


> Pum babies galore! Nice tank!


Thank you. 

That is what I am hoping for, Pumilio babies or Ranitomeya babies.


----------



## Eruantien (Dec 23, 2014)

diggenem said:


> Doesnt seem to be any plants down there so is being dark an issue?


As far as I am concerned, no, the absence of plants at the bottom is not a concern. .

It was previously with other configurations of this tank, however, I have accepted it at this point.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Eruantien said:


> As far as I am concerned, no, the absence of plants at the bottom is not a concern. .
> 
> It was previously with other configurations of this tank, however, I have accepted it at this point.


I was actually referring to it being dark. I think the tank looks great.


----------



## Eruantien (Dec 23, 2014)

diggenem said:


> I was actually referring to it being dark. I think the tank looks great.


Right on, I should have said, that it being dark is not an issue, due to the lack of plants.. aesthetically, it does not bother me either.

Thank you.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Any updates???


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I missed this thread before, but I must say that this viv is very nice and it's perfect for pums or thumbs.


----------



## Y0urbestfriend (Jan 31, 2014)

Yea, I'd also love to see how the tank looks now and if you already have some inhabitants in your tank.


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Looks like Eruantien hasn't been on DB since April


----------

